

REST is UnAmerican - auntjemima
http://www.from9till2.com/PermaLink.aspx?guid=65d8d39e-bef1-4793-96c1-fa36827f98f1

======
alecco
Good, but I kinda lost it when he switched to Marx.

~~~
qwph
Hardly anyone knows anything about Karl Marx nowadays...

